# Tiny Tach Help



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've never installed one RK. Did you read all the instructions?
Is there a switch to change from 2 stroke to 4 stroke?


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Mine was inaccurate as well until I wrapped the the red wire around the plug wire a couple of more times.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmm.....slow to plane, and tiny tach isn't reading properly at WOT.....

Check your instructions for the TT install; be sure it's wrapped on the correct plug wire and if my memory serves me correctly it's 4 wraps then cut off the excess. 

Be sure your ground is good. 

Barring that, I'd start pulling spark plugs and see what they look like, although on an EFI motor I'd bet you'd not see anything abnormal. 

Gears are running in my head wondering if you have a cylinder not firing or something at WOT, given all your concerns about your rig taking so long to plane. 

-T


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm going to try a Sendec We'll see How that Goes LOL   

This one  

http://www.sendec-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=151&Itemid=189


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

They sent me the wrong one. Great customer service...I called this morning, told them the issue I was having, and told them the motor was an EFI 3 cylinder. The guy is shipping me the correct one today and I'll just send the old one back. No shipping charge. Good stuff!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW a 3 Banger ! when did that happen ... You might be able to get the firmware flashed for more HP ;-)
Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

got a link to their web site murphy? i need one for my 2 smoke  thanks bro


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> got a link to their web site murphy? i need one for my 2 smoke   thanks bro


Here you go, sir!

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/index.php

Call first to make sure you get the right one! Even then, they may give you the wrong one... 

Great customer service, though!


----------

